# Is TruGreen any good?



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I've often wondered if their end results were satisfactory. I was driving through the neighborhood and noticed their truck parked in front of quite a few homes.

I'm not interested, I'm happy with my results and what I learned here but was curious if they could transform a lawn like some of the lawns on this site.

I assume you can buy different packages? I'm sure it's not cheap. Just curious........


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

I used to use Trugreen. Like many suburban homes, I have a sidewalk in front of my yard with a little strip of grass between it and the road. Trugreen refused to do anything with that strip claiming that it wasn't technically part of my lawn (which of course is a lie). Unfortunately I had prepaid for the entire year, so I just put up with it and then didn't renew.

I don't know if this is Trugreen policy or just that the guy in my service area was lazy, but either way, I thought it was unacceptable and will never use or recommend them again.

I should add that the following year I hired an independent person that got rave reviews on Homeadvisor. My lawn got worse and worse every year even though I also invested in a sprinkler system. This year was the last straw for me as basically 1/3 of my lawn died even though I was watering as Rachio recommended.

Nobody will take care of your lawn as well as you do. Following recommendations from here and LCN, I was able to reseed and overseed and now my lawn is good. Next year it will be great.


----------



## Seacow1500 (May 22, 2020)

I had TruGreen in Florida and they sucked. Charging for services not rendered. I caught them twice saying they put down product when they never did. Cameras never lie. Plus no wheel marks in the lawn. Sign down and bill in the door. Never again. Ended up refunding my money for six months service.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I periodically see the trucks out when I'm riding my bike. Most of the lawns I see them working on are decent, but would pretty much get a "meh" from the folks here. What they do seems to consist of high speed applying of granular product with what looks like a nice Lesco spreader, so it doesn't seem like anything terribly difficult or advanced.

I'd also be curious about the cost. I remember getting an unsolicited quote from the "Lawn Doctor" 10+ years ago. If I remember correctly, it was ~$1k for a five application program, which I assume was a likely variant of the Scotts program. I can't imagine what it costs now, but I can do a much better job for half of the price from more than a decade ago.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

They don't apply enough products to improve conditions, only to maintain its current state.


----------



## greystone (Nov 11, 2019)

NO


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

I've never used them myself, but from what I've seen of their programs, it looks like a straight forward and generic routine. I'm not interested in "generic" so it's not for me. One of my goals, for example, is to minimize chemicals. Blanket post emergent (I'm assuming they do all blanket apps) isn't for me. 
If someone Lied, and didn't really put the product down, that just sucks. I don't think that sort of thing is systemic in the applicator business. 
For some context, I got an unsolicited quote just today. I'll assume they are quoting for 1 acre. It was $1,100 for their six application routine. Same price for the traditional or organic options.


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

I follow where the tru green truck stops in my neighborhood. Those lawns tend to be better quality, but nothing to write home about, and certainly not as nice as you can do on your own with minimal effort.

You can tell just from tru-green's website that they are shady and more interested in selling you a service than actually providing value.


----------



## trick (Oct 23, 2018)

I used them half a season, was not happy. Both my neighbors use them and my lawn looks a lot better and I'm saving a ton $. In my neighborhood the houses that use Lawn Dr look better then the truegreen lawns.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

My neighbors used them briefly and they had nothing but complaints as their yard failed. Their trucks are all over my neighborhood too, and I've heard similar stories from others, but have no direct experience with them. Given what I've heard and seen in my own neighborhood, I don't think I'm missing out on much.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm not surprised, but was curious. I noticed they sprayed something on a lawn down the street today. I wonder what it could be.....no rain coming this week. It's prolly a foliar app, I'll have to see if they water tomorrow. I know that family.....I don't think they even own a hose, Lol


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

Hiring a company doesn't mean you can wash your hands off of the yard. Many years ago at another house I ordered weed killer application from Tru Green. Then I started to get calls from them nonstop for services even tho I told them not interested (wasn't impressed with their weed application). They started to become a nuisance. Seemed desperate for business. Fast forward, my neighbor across the street use them and my lawn looks better than theirs. Granted I have sprinkler system and they don't but I believe I am doing a better job than their lawn company.


----------



## CoopyHarry (Sep 26, 2020)

I see people use them in my neighborhood but then never even water like how can it have any chance at all

I think some people assume if you get a service it's automatic as good as it can get

My neighbor does have an independent guy do it and where his sprinklers hit it's pretty good


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I had them for a long while. They did ok. I took over for a few years and my lawn surpassed my neighbor who kept trugreen, pretty quickly. I believe I outperformed them just by using big box store hose end products.


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

TruGreen can be *ok* right up until they bring in a new untrained guy and he completely devastates your lawn. I would avoid.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

I take care of ferts for my dad's lawn, and most of his neighbors use Trugreen. He's very anti-pesticide, so other than some spot treatments I just do spring and fall fertilizer apps.

Other than the weeds like clover etc that he doesn't care about, his lawn looks just as healthy and green as the neighbors. FWIW we're in upstate NY so growing grass isn't very hard.


----------



## steve392 (May 30, 2020)

I would see them in the early am when driving to work. Some of their trucks were just beat to crap looking. I wouldn't want them taking care of my lawn if they can't take care of the own vehicles.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

For me it was a function of time, interest, and money. At our old house, I was basically just mowing the lawn when it felt like it needed to be cut, and that was about it. I hadn't gotten the bug yet. So we used TruGreen, and they were OK. We cancelled our contract with them just prior to selling the house (after accepting a bid, of course), and weeds almost immediately showed up. Then, in our new house, I got the bug after finding you fine people. My lawn looks infinitely better than the old house, but again, that's a function of time and money.

Just mowing, no Trugreen << TruGreen << Doing it all yourself


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

No.


----------



## LAG Gamecock (Apr 23, 2019)

I have had a few different companies around my town. It seems they follow a generic plan for everyone. I have learned that no one knows my lawn as well as myself since I see it everyday once I learned how to take care of it. The LCN on YouTube is a good guide.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

As others have said, no they are not good and would be the last lawn company I would hire, actually after thinking about it I would rather have nothing applied to my lawn than pay TruGreen.

Evidence: My in-laws use them and two seasons ago TruGreen applied pre emergent to turf that was frozen 4"-6" from winter frost still and a predicted forecast of 100% of 1" of rain within 24hrs. Never mind they were applying about 3 weeks early, but with the frozen ground and lots of rain it surely washed the pre-m off the lawn.

I also find it funny when I see their sponsored ads on FB 95% of the comments are about people complaining of poor service, their lawns being ruined or no product applied...


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Personally, I have never used them. I use a different fertilizing company. I've seen neighbors that had used them, and it did not look very good. They still had weeds long after it was applied.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Well about 10 days after posting this question TruGreen killed 1/2 of one of my neighbors lawn. Obviously they complained because today the aerated and seeded their lawn. What a waste of seed!

So to appease the customer after turning their lawn brown, they seed mid Nov. That will fixit......they better be Jack in the beanstalk special seeds. What a joke


----------



## Pezking7p (May 23, 2020)

NJ-lawn said:


> Well about 10 days after posting this question TruGreen killed 1/2 of one of my neighbors lawn. Obviously they complained because today the aerated and seeded their lawn. What a waste of seed!
> 
> So to appease the customer after turning their lawn brown, they seed mid Nov. That will fixit......they better be Jack in the beanstalk special seeds. What a joke


I would lose it! lol.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

And in case you guys don't read the Warm Season lawn section here, someone just posted how TruGreen just applied Pre-m to their lawn and they don't even use TruGreen! It also the users second experience with TruGreen jacking up their lawn, the first time the tech was loading fertilizer and spilled a big pile onto his lawn...


----------

